# Streaming Apps take 2 minutes to load?



## MychaelP (Jun 30, 2004)

ok, I've had my Roamio for a few years now, and I'm wondering if I'm the only one that it takes 2 minutes to load the Amazon app to play videos? I have onepasses for a few Amazon shows, but it seems that in the time it takes my Roamio to load the Amazon app I could plug in my old Fire TV box, boot it up, then find the videos and being playing all in less time it takes Tivo to do it. 
Is there a shortcut I'm missing? It's painfully slow right now, but I love having all my shows in one place.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MychaelP said:


> ok, I've had my Roamio for a few years now, and I'm wondering if I'm the only one that it takes 2 minutes to load the Amazon app to play videos? I have onepasses for a few Amazon shows, but it seems that in the time it takes my Roamio to load the Amazon app I could plug in my old Fire TV box, boot it up, then find the videos and being playing all in less time it takes Tivo to do it.
> Is there a shortcut I'm missing? It's painfully slow right now, but I love having all my shows in one place.


I just checked:
basic Roamio: 25 seconds
Roku Ultra: 7 seconds

Also, the first time after a power up the Roamio took 40 seconds. The Roku froze. I had to try twice. The new Roku has issues.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It may seem that accessing Amazon through your Onepass may be the slowdown. In theory, Tivo is going back and forth between Amazon and the pass episodes.

Whatever shows you want, just include them in your Amazon Watchlist to find it easier.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

MychaelP said:


> ok, I've had my Roamio for a few years now, and I'm wondering if I'm the only one that it takes 2 minutes to load the Amazon app to play videos? I have onepasses for a few Amazon shows, but it seems that in the time it takes my Roamio to load the Amazon app I could plug in my old Fire TV box, boot it up, then find the videos and being playing all in less time it takes Tivo to do it.
> Is there a shortcut I'm missing? It's painfully slow right now, but I love having all my shows in one place.


My Roamio takes about 30 seconds too, no way to speed it up. If you buy an Apple TV all apps load lightning fast.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I remember comparing the amazon app on my TV (LG B6 OLED) to the amazon app on the roamio. It certainly felt like I could be half way through a streaming program on the TV in the time it takes the amazon app to load on the roamio. After early experimenting with apps, I have never used the roamio as anything but a DVR, and I sure wish they sold a cheaper model that was just a DVR.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> My Roamio takes about 30 seconds too, no way to speed it up. If you buy an Apple TV all apps load lightning fast


32 seconds here from selecting Watch Now in a 1P (Grand Tour) to having it ready to play the episode in the Amazon app. For me that's acceptable, so we watch Amazon and Netflix content through our Roamio Pro (and some minimal Hulu).

Scott


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> 32 seconds here from selecting Watch Now in a 1P (Grand Tour) to having it ready to play the episode in the Amazon app. For me that's acceptable, so we watch Amazon and Netflix content through our Roamio Pro (and some minimal Hulu).
> 
> Scott


I'm with you, I have an Apple TV but find it easier to use the TiVo apps just as an all in one place sort of convenience.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If I had a Ferrari and it could do 150mph, I'd still have to walk down the driveway to get in. As long as it runs without buffering or disconnects, I'm happy.


----------



## PinkMango (Apr 13, 2015)

MychaelP said:


> ok, I've had my Roamio for a few years now, and I'm wondering if I'm the only one that it takes 2 minutes to load the Amazon app to play videos? I have onepasses for a few Amazon shows, but it seems that in the time it takes my Roamio to load the Amazon app I could plug in my old Fire TV box, boot it up, then find the videos and being playing all in less time it takes TiVo to do it.
> Is there a shortcut I'm missing? It's painfully slow right now, but I love having all my shows in one place.


Here too. There has to be a reason for this, AND a fix. It's BS. I had the original no-name TiVo in 2005, then Roamio Plus and a Bolt, and many minis. None have done this in 14 years... so technology has gotten nothing but better, and this actually got WORSE??? For me it's a new thing, only one $%*# TV does it (with the Roamio), and only on Amazon Prime. It would be fine it it was just slow to start (like walking down the driveway to my Ferrari  but now it's slow after pause or rewind too. It's infuriating. WHY am I paying money for this when I can stick a freakin' Roku in for FREE??? If you ask me, TiVo is slipping.... they never should have gotten rid of the cartoon music and the dancing guy.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

PinkMango said:


> If you ask me, TiVo is slipping.... they never should have gotten rid of the cartoon music and the dancing guy.


^ +1.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

I really don't know why anyone would use the TiVo for the streaming apps. In addition to being slow to load, they sometimes crash the TiVo and are often sluggish when it comes to responsiveness. Not only do modern TVs have the same apps (which are updated more frequently) that run faster, there are very inexpensive devices you can connect to a TV to give you the same functionality.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

mbernste said:


> I really don't know why anyone would use the TiVo for the streaming apps. In addition to being slow to load, they sometimes crash the TiVo and are often sluggish when it comes to responsiveness. Not only do modern TVs have the same apps (which are updated more frequently) that run faster, there are very inexpensive devices you can connect to a TV to give you the same functionality.


The one pass hook-in was kind of cool, but yes, the risk of crashing the DVR is a deal killer and the slowness abysmal.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I gave up on all the apps years ago. I can be half way through a show on amazon if I stream it on my tablet in the amount of time it takes the amazon app to start on the TiVo.


----------



## 53richart (Feb 26, 2019)

I rarely use the apps on the TiVo...The TiVo does a great job as a TV tuner with electronic program guide and recording TV shows...Roku does a great job of streaming. It takes me only one press of a button on my AVR remote to go from one to the other.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

mbernste said:


> I really don't know why anyone would use the TiVo for the streaming apps. In addition to being slow to load, they sometimes crash the TiVo and are often sluggish when it comes to responsiveness. Not only do modern TVs have the same apps (which are updated more frequently) that run faster, there are very inexpensive devices you can connect to a TV to give you the same functionality.


I find the streaming apps perfectly acceptable on my Roamio even though it takes longer than I'd prefer at startup. Never had them crash my Roamio (though that's a different story if we are taking about Minis).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I find the YouTube app on my Roku Projector takes much longer than the one on the Tivo.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

pfiagra said:


> I find the streaming apps perfectly acceptable on my Roamio even though it takes longer than I'd prefer at startup. Never had them crash my Roamio (though that's a different story if we are taking about Minis).


My experience has been the same as yours using Amazon Primes, Netflix and Hulu on our Roamio Pro (just got access to HBO Go with Comcast finally so haven't had much chance to test).



PinkMango said:


> For me it's a new thing, only one $%*# TV does it (with the Roamio), and only on Amazon Prime. It would be fine it it was just slow to start (like walking down the driveway to my Ferrari  but now it's slow after pause or rewind too.


Amazon Prime has the slowest trick play recovery of the 3 streaming apps that we use on TiVo but it got much better with the last update that gave us Xray access, etc. Not sure why you would see worse performance on just 1 unless there is some network connectivity difference (app version difference?). Have you tried moving that Roamio to one of the locations where you aren't seeing the issue? Is this Roamio connected the same to your network as the other TiVo's?

Scott


----------



## pope90 (Oct 21, 2012)

I prefer the TiVo app for Amazon Prime on my Roamio OTA for the following reasons:

No need to switch inputs.
No need to switch remotes. I have always preferred the TiVo remote.
The One Pass feature consolidates my recorded and streaming selections in a single place. The fragmentation of streaming content in different services makes it more likely I will forget about shows that are available in disparate apps/devices.
My Roamio OTA is connected via ethernet. The FireStick is wireless. While this has not been a problem yet, I'll always take a wired solution if available.
These make my television viewing experience more coherent and, for me, worth a thirty-second wait for the Amazon app to launch. Potential crashes of the Roamio, however, would certainly change this behavior if they were to occur.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

My Roamio is very slow on Prime, I haven't timed it but it may be 2 minutes. I also have an old Roku and it is also slow loading Prime. I think the Prime app has gotten bigger


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JohnS-MI said:


> My Roamio is very slow on Prime, I haven't timed it but it may be 2 minutes. I also have an old Roku and it is also slow loading Prime. I think the Prime app has gotten bigger


Basic Roamio. Just took 40 seconds to load Prime. First time since power up.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

AppleTV no time to load Amazon Prime and with the AppleTV app can watch prime shows without going to the app 
TiVo's have always been really slow. The time it takes to sync with the TiVo service is nuts.


----------



## Zanewood1 (8 mo ago)

MychaelP said:


> ok, I've had my Roamio for a few years now, and I'm wondering if I'm the only one that it takes 2 minutes to load the Amazon app to play videos? I have onepasses for a few Amazon shows, but it seems that in the time it takes my Roamio to load the Amazon app I could plug in my old Fire TV box, boot it up, then find the videos and being playing all in less time it takes Tivo to do it.
> Is there a shortcut I'm missing? It's painfully slow right now, but I love having all my shows in one place.


I have been a loyal Tivo user for a decade and I don’t miss paying the cable company for boxes and dvr service but the main drawback is the painfully SLOW LOADING of apps using the dvr! I think Tivo know streaming is a large market now and instead of fixing this problem they come out with Tivo stream. Which from what i understand will not work in conjunction with any other Tivo product. If Tivo wants the loyal Tivo community to continue being loyal they should either fix the streaming issues with the DVR’s or offer the Tivo Stream at half price for us to keep being in good graces and avid supporters and advocates of their products. I know I often brag on my Tivo but on this issus I give a failing score! I think everyone has this same lag issue!!!!!!


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Most here that wanted a "good" streaming product already moved on ages ago to dedicated streaming sticks (or better smart TV's); it's simply NOT a biggie to switch inputs.
Sorry, but Tivo stopped caring about "loyal subs" years ago...you either have to accept it's limitations (like using a separate streaming stick) & work around it, or move on to something else altogether.


----------

